# Fisher MM1 angle problem



## murdock246 (Nov 14, 2014)

Have a 97 f250 with a Fisher Minute mount 1. It goes up and down fine but only angles right. Worked fine this summer when I tested it. I have changed the fluid in it. It's driving me crazy. It's an electric hydraulic pump. Any suggestions? Things to try?
Thanks


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

S2 not shifted
Poppet check valve not opening
http://library.fisherplows.com/ddcommon/dd_pdf/pdfs/21935_120098.pdf
See manual page 50 then reference pages 8 & 9 then 52 & 53


----------



## murdock246 (Nov 14, 2014)

*Thanks*

Ill give that a try. Thanks so much


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

Let me know if you got it fixed.


----------



## murdock246 (Nov 14, 2014)

*Still wont go*

I took s2 apart as best as I could. It didn't seem stuck. Could it be a bad solenoid valve coil? It's an off road truck so I can't take it anywhere and I'm e petting 1-2 ft of snow in the next few days. Could it be air in the system?


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

What did the poppet look like?
Can be a lot of things if comes down to electrical:
Bad coil.
Broken wire at plug in ends.
Broken wire at end of handle at strain relief on Fish-stik.
Bad pc board in Fish-stik.
Bad contact switch if it's a Joy-stick.

You need to see if there is magnetism on the valve tip at S2 & S3 as it is those 2 opening together that makes left angle. Someone will have to run the left angle button while you check this. Using a test light you can also see if the is power making it to those coils NOTE!! Unplug the power cable and then run a jumper wire between the plug ends. This keeps the ground but looses the power so the motor doesn't run.
See page 20-21 in the manual.


----------



## murdock246 (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks. I did leave the end off the left angle cylinder to see if it pushed fluid out when I hit the angle left. It did. When I go to angle left I do hear the pump working. I may just take the pump assembly off and let a more qualified person than me fix it


----------



## 55cgas (Nov 23, 2009)

I thought the S3 controls left angle, not the S2??


----------



## murdock246 (Nov 14, 2014)

*S3*

Thanks I realized that too. I'm checking everything


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

55cgas;1870843 said:


> I thought the S3 controls left angle, not the S2??


S2 + motor run = right angle
S3 + motor run = lift
S2 + S3 + motor run = angle left. Both have to be open. Reference pages 20 & 21 of manual.


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

So since it goes both up & right both solenoid's are working so that leaves either poppet valve isn't working or input from the left angle button isn't there.


----------



## 55cgas (Nov 23, 2009)

LON;1871625 said:


> S2 + motor run = right angle
> S3 + motor run = lift
> S2 + S3 + motor run = angle left. Both have to be open. Reference pages 20 & 21 of manual.


Gotcha..



LON;1871628 said:


> So since it goes both up & right both solenoid's are working so that leaves either poppet valve isn't working or input from the left angle button isn't there.


My plow is doing the same thing, so I ordered a new poppet valve ($25) and replace it, see if that solves the problem. When I hit the left angle button, I hear the solenoid kick on and I hear what sounds like fluid running but it don't angle. If I repeatedly click the left angle button it'll move like an inch each time I click, let go..click, let go..etc.


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

55cgas;1871767 said:


> Gotcha..
> 
> My plow is doing the same thing, so I ordered a new poppet valve ($25) and replace it, see if that solves the problem. When I hit the left angle button, I hear the solenoid kick on and I hear what sounds like fluid running but it don't angle. If I repeatedly click the left angle button it'll move like an inch each time I click, let go..click, let go..etc.


Did you confirm that S2 & S3 have a strong magnetism at the nut holding the coil on? If there is then it is mechanical (poppet valve). If not then it is electrical in nature. It could be the PC board.


----------



## 55cgas (Nov 23, 2009)

LON;1871796 said:


> Did you confirm that S2 & S3 have a strong magnetism at the nut holding the coil on? If there is then it is mechanical (poppet valve). If not then it is electrical in nature. It could be the PC board.


How do I check the magnetism at the nut? With a regular magnet when the angle button is pressed?


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

55cgas;1871875 said:


> How do I check the magnetism at the nut? With a regular magnet when the angle button is pressed?


With a screw driver. Have someone hit left angle while you hold the screwdriver about 1/8" off the end of the valve where the hold down nut is. Activation will pull the screwdriver down against end of valve. Do this for both S2 & S3, may take trying the button twice. Can also try a test light on them.

NOTE! Unplug the power harness then put a jumper wire across the grounds to re-establish ground to the unit.

If you have magnetism / power then it is mechanical in the pump.
If you don't it is electrical and good luck tracing it down.


----------



## 55cgas (Nov 23, 2009)

LON;1871960 said:


> With a screw driver. Have someone hit left angle while you hold the screwdriver about 1/8" off the end of the valve where the hold down nut is. Activation will pull the screwdriver down against end of valve. Do this for both S2 & S3, may take trying the button twice. Can also try a test light on them.
> 
> *NOTE! Unplug the power harness then put a jumper wire across the grounds to re-establish ground to the unit. *
> 
> ...


Ok, you lost me at the unplug part... I am unplugging the wires to the S2 and S3 before I do the magnetism test?? If I unplug the wires how will there be power there when I click the left angle button??


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

Unplug the big power & ground cable at the grille and put a jumper wire between the grounds. Leave all other plugs attached to do the test. This kills the power to the motor. IT CAN STILL DROP SO STAY CLEAR AND DON'T HIT DOWN!


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

or better yet put the plow down before getting in & around it.


----------



## 55cgas (Nov 23, 2009)

LON;1871980 said:


> Unplug the big power & ground cable at the grille and put a jumper wire between the grounds. Leave all other plugs attached to do the test. This kills the power to the motor. IT CAN STILL DROP SO STAY CLEAR AND DON'T HIT DOWN!





LON;1871981 said:


> or better yet put the plow down before getting in & around it.


AHHHH!!!!, now I got it.. I will try this tomorrow, after it stops raining.. Thank You!!


----------



## 55cgas (Nov 23, 2009)

LON;1871960 said:


> With a screw driver. Have someone hit left angle while you hold the screwdriver about 1/8" off the end of the valve where the hold down nut is. Activation will pull the screwdriver down against end of valve. Do this for both S2 & S3, may take trying the button twice. Can also try a test light on them.
> 
> NOTE! Unplug the power harness then put a jumper wire across the grounds to re-establish ground to the unit.
> 
> ...


Ok, I did the magnetism test, S2 and S3 have magnetism, so I guess it's the poppet valve, i'll replace it now and let you know.


----------



## 55cgas (Nov 23, 2009)

Fixed!!.. It was the long skinny spring, it was all broken apart, I cleaned all the broken pieces out, replaced the spring, now the plow goes up, down, left and right.. Thank You Lon!!! Now another issue.. It's very slow going up, left and right. Any idea what that may be?? Fluid change maybe? its been a few seasons since I changed it...


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Really....a few seasons.....why?
Yes start with fluid, and filter. And plow fluid as well


----------



## 55cgas (Nov 23, 2009)

dieselss;1877581 said:


> Really....a few seasons.....why?
> Yes start with fluid, and filter. And plow fluid as well


I don't know why, I procrastinate and by the time I know it, it's cold and time to plow... I just changed the filter, it was filthy.. When you say plow fluid, you mean in the angle rams? If I drain the rams do I use the fill in the pump?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

The WHOLE system. The res holds fluid for the entire system. Maybe look up.the owners manual.


----------



## 55cgas (Nov 23, 2009)

Done, plow is working like new.. Thanks for all the help.


----------

